# dog getting out under fence! need ideas please



## turpin123 (Feb 12, 2012)

so the back yard is fenced but it is on a slope and the bottm of the fence does not meet flush with the ground and my dog being the curious meathead he is loves to sneak under and get us all in trouble...i dont want to just screw some plywood along the bottom thinking the neighbours wouldnt be thrilled...thinking lattice ? help please


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May as well but up cardboard.
Lower the fence and use crushed stone againt it or
go buy some Invisable fence or have it installed for you.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Lattice will just fall apart.
Do like Joe says or tell meathead not to do that anymore.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Don’t know how much space there is between the bottom of the fence or what type of fence you have. So send a pix, I will be able to then tell you what to do. I have dogs for 45 years, never an escape!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Electric fence wire 6 inches above the ground 6 inches away from the wood fence. The dog touches it a few times and you can turn it off.


----------



## NceptioN (Feb 13, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> Electric fence wire 6 inches above the ground 6 inches away from the wood fence. The dog touches it a few times and you can turn it off.


Best way.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got a place where my dog can get out from under the deck on our stairs. I had a piece of welded wire fence that I trimmed to fit. As long as it stays in place, my dog never leaves. Every once in a while it comes loose, but it was free and it works.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I would try just stapling some chickenwire along the bottom and see what happens. Dogs really don't like wire and after poking his nose in it and having it feel weird against his paws he'll probably back off. It's the cheapest easiest solution for the short term.

If that does not work, and electrified wire will definitely "learn him good" and pretty well eliminate the problem permanently by changing his behavior.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

If you don't like the elect fence idea, bury a horizontal strip of wire mesh about 18-24" wide along the fence there, then run it up to fill the gap. Tie wire the old and new fences together. The dog will not be able to dig out, which he/she may try to do since it is used to going out there.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Electric wire along the bottom and one along the top. Two stings and you'll be able to disconnect it. My fence charger has trained half a dozen dogs at half a dozen houses.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know what kind of charge those elect fences have, but if it is anything like those mini-tennis rackets that you use to kill bugs, it will work super well. I touched one of those muthas once, just to see what the bugs were dealing with, but I won't touch one again. I was amazed.... notice how I refused to say "shocked"?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Stack a layer or two of pavers along the fence line. Integrate them into some sort of landscaping.


----------



## woodworkingkid (Feb 14, 2012)

i would just take some chicken wire and staple it along to bottem of the fence.or what you could do is get some cedar boards and screw them up over the opening.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Place tack board along the fence the dog won't cross it nor dig it up.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Get a bigger dog? :wink:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

CplDevilDog said:


> Get a bigger dog? :wink:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------

